# Hacked email and dating sites



## RupMomma (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys, have any of you ever had someone hack into your email and open up messages from dating sites? Just curious.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you saying he had messages from dating sites that someone else read?


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Nopes. Sounds like a bad excuse.


----------



## RupMomma (Aug 4, 2013)

dormant said:


> Are you saying he had messages from dating sites that someone else read?



All I know for sure is that they were marked open.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

In 14 years I've gotten a handful of spam from dating sites. They were all 'hey sign up' emails. Sometimes I opened them and sometimes I didn't.

What do the messages say?

My email has been hacked once but all that happened was they used my contact info to send out buy our weight loss products emails to all my friends. LOL


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

There's not enough information in this question.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I have heard about people's email getting hacked, but honestly in all of my years using email and other network accounts since 1987, I have never once had an account hacked...


----------



## RupMomma (Aug 4, 2013)

Okay, so when my husband and I split up years ago, he joined several of these and he still gets email from them. A while back, I noticed that he had gotten several notifications that some woman was checking out his profile that had been opened, and he denies opening them vehemently. First of all, he was very angry. Then he ended his membership (we had been back together for several years at that point). He insists that someone hacked into his email and opened those, and he insists that although he joined those sites he hadn't fooled with any of it since we've been back together. I've told him many times that I don't buy it and he is very offended.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

He's lying.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He's lying.

He's also abusive according to your other post.

But yea, he's a liar. And a stupid one, at that. Or better yet, he thinks you're stupid because basically he's saying that someone hacked his email to read his DATING SITE EMAILS :rofl:

You are not a stupid woman. C'mon.


----------



## RupMomma (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think he's lying too, but I'm playing devil's advocate anyway. Men, is it possible that I'm wrong?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I once received a bunch of emails from men on dogging and swingers sites wanting to meet up with me, but that was because my abusive ex had signed me up on them...

In your case, though, it sounds like your SO could be lying to you.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Before I met my STBW, I signed up on a couple of dating sites. In fact, we met on Match. I still get crap every now and then from the secondary sites that plenty of fish sends their info to. 

I am horrible about actually reading my personal email, and I check it maybe once a month. Usually I skim the subjects, and then mark all as read so I know where to start off next time as I don't bother to delete any of it either.

My STBW has access to my account at any time but she knows how I am about my email as she is the same way about hers


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

RupMomma said:


> Guys, have any of you ever had someone hack into your email and open up messages from dating sites? Just curious.


The only people I've ever known to have their email hacked were semi-public figures involved in controversial political causes. 

Unless an average person's password is PASSWORD, I'd call bull****


----------

